# I'm Looking for....



## Tommy

Pictures of fish caught on Cast Pro Series rods. I'm revamping the website and would love to display pics of customers fish. I've got several, looking for more.

Thanks!!

Tommy


----------



## Hooked Up

49in caught on a 6to10


----------



## RocknReds

Check with Joe Moore. He might have some.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz




----------



## Tommy

Thanks guys, keep em coming!

Tommy


----------



## luckyOC

few years old, 45, I assisted


----------



## Tommy

Great pics. Where (in general) was the striper caught? Names would be great, if you are good with it.

Tommy


----------



## luckyOC

Thanks! have a few more as well... location is AI, little lady is skylar


----------



## sand flea

Dorky, but it does the job:










And a grainy shot from Assateague last spring on a really foggy morning, bowed up with a nice striper.


----------



## Tommy

That one wader strap is a cool look.... 

Thanks


----------



## gilly21




----------



## Tacpayne

This on my Wife Angel, and 7yr old caught together on a 6-10








Here one from me on a 6-10








And Ethan with a pup on a 6-10


----------



## Ryan Y

Hats off to you Steve. That was nice being in the water in the fall in shorts.


----------



## Ryan Y




----------



## Tommy

Thanks to all who posted pics. The new website is coming along nicely and should be live soon.

Tommy


----------



## Rocks&Reds

I'll have some soon hopefully, I just picked up a cps13 6-10 wrapped by a good friend and I think its got some good mojo on it I see. I hope anyways


----------



## tjbjornsen

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...acings-for-the-CCP-11-2-5&p=766844#post766844


----------



## dudeondacouch

If you send me a rod, I'll catch some fish with it.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl

If you send him some money, he'll send you a rod so you'll catch some fish with it!


----------



## Rocks&Reds

Here is one of my son Hunter with a 45" striper he caught on my 13' 6-10 ccp custom wrapped by LuckyOc.


----------



## Espresso

Anyone have a pic of the 13' 6-10oz rod with a fish-on so I can see how much it bends? Is it a fairly stout rod/blank?


----------



## Rocks&Reds

Here is one of my son Hunter with a 45" striper he caught on my 13' 6-10 ccp custom wrapped by LuckyOc.


----------



## jmadre

A 3 lb., 4 oz. Sheepshead caught by my wife, Sandy, at Hatteras on Sunday. This was her first time fishing the Cast Pro Series 10' 1-4 that I built for her. She'd already caught a 1 lb., 6 oz. Pompano on the second cast of the day. She described the feel of fighting the fish on this rod as 'awesome'.


----------



## EDMboarder

Just wanted to say 9 out of the 10 drum I have got this spring have been on the CCP 8-12 13' factory rod. This rod is on fire putting countless big rays and sharks on the beach as well, throws a 8 oz and bunker head like champ. Going to have to try out the 6-10 sometime soon, and will most likely add it to my arsenal and sell off my other drum rods.


----------



## Tommy

It really is a great drum rod.... 



EDMboarder said:


> Just wanted to say 9 out of the 10 drum I have got this spring have been on the CCP 8-12 13' factory rod. This rod is on fire putting countless big rays and sharks on the beach as well, throws a 8 oz and bunker head like champ. Going to have to try out the 6-10 sometime soon, and will most likely add it to my arsenal and sell off my other drum rods.


----------

